# April Fool's Update



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2017)

*Update: This thread was fake. It was an April Fool's prank.  See the explanation by clicking here!*
​Hi all.

As you may have seen, our April Fool's prank this year was to unleash a horde of angry fleas on the unsuspecting TBT community.  The first stage of this was prank was turning each collectible on the site into a flea.

Unfortunately, while trying to revert the collectibles to their original state, there was a mistake that caused all of the images to be lost.  While we have some of the collectible images saved in a backup, many of them were irretrievable and will have to be recreated from scratch, meaning they won't look exactly the same once they are restored.  The error also caused the database to be corrupted, so it will still take some time to restore once we remake the images.  This means that we will have to reissue each collectible manually to every user, which will alter the order in which they appear, as well as remove the original sender's name and any message they included.  This entire process could take us anywhere from a few weeks to a few months to complete.  

We will post an update when more information is available and we thank you all in advance for your patience. As an apology for this inconvenience, we will be giving away free bells, which you can redeem here.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 1, 2017)

gg


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2017)

i'm not sure whether this is real or if this is the actual prank

also to clarify I haven't been on at all today until now so i have no idea what the prank was lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

enjoy my sidebar everyone! <3


----------



## Trundle (Apr 1, 2017)

now everyone knows my snowglobe says "try harder next year"


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2017)

lol 15 bells


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

finally the staff listened to people's advice and got rid of collectibles!

all praise the fleas, they did good


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey all of the collectibles are here:

http://belltreeforums.wikia.com/wiki/Collectibles

Edit nvm theres no violets lol gg!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

we have been released from the flea overlord~


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh lord

Good luck staff. I'm happy the fleas are gone but oh my goodness XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

I guess we can all be happy that the fleas destroyed the most cancerous thing on this website. Let's give them a round of applause!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a feeling that this is the prank lol


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

Arize said:


> I have a feeling that this is the prank lol



I call a "The site was bugged" joke in around 6 minutes


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

the mods are trying their best!, keep it up guys! :}


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 1, 2017)

This is why I love tbt


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the 15 bells.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

THANK JESUS THE PIXELS ARE GONE

If it's legit I have a few saved somewhere but I have a feeling it's another prank


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

It's 12am now so if it is time's up

RIP Easter lmao


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> It's 12am now so if it is time's up
> 
> RIP Easter lmao



is this what they meant by easter being cancelled?

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbh this is better than easter LOOOL


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> Hey all of the collectibles are here:
> 
> http://belltreeforums.wikia.com/wiki/Collectibles
> 
> Edit nvm theres no violets lol gg!






here's the violets

if there's anything else missing, just copy the original image url into this thing to see if it has it preserved (it's how I grabbed the violets)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

I already miss my apple collectibles.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

can we change this banner



> CANADA! TBT's sister site Animal Crossing World and Nintendo of Canada are partnering up to *give away fifty packs of Animal Crossing: New Leaf Welcome amiibo cards* to our Canadian readers! *Click here for details and how to enter.*



to this



> People! TBT's staff and the fleas that infested the site partnered up to *break collectibles and all the sidebars* for our members! *Click here for details on how Jubs achieved this.*


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 2, 2017)

I wish this was a joke, guys.  I realize it must seem that way since it's April Fool's day and everything, but we really did have a serious issue with the database when attempting to revert the collectibles and every image we had saved was wiped, and something (we don't know precisely what as of yet) broke to the point where we're getting an error when we try to repair or upload anything.  We thought the fleas would be a cute and silly prank to play, and if any of us had known a disaster like this was even a possibility we definitely would have gone with another idea.  

Getting more personal here, I'm honestly really upset that things transpired this way.  I know I have collectibles that mean a great deal to me and that I put a lot of effort into obtaining, and the fact that this happened is completely lame.  I don't mean to complain or be a downer, but I'll miss a few of my collectibles terribly and at this point I'm just hoping for a miracle that somehow restores everything.  This really just sucks. 

I definitely apologize on behalf of everyone.  We didn't mean for this to happen and I promise we'll do everything we can to make it right.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I wish this was a joke, guys.  I realize it must seem that way since it's April Fool's day and everything, but we really did have a serious issue with the database when attempting to revert the collectibles and every image we had saved was wiped, and something (we don't know precisely what as of yet) broke to the point where we're getting an error when we try to repair or upload anything.  We thought the fleas would be a cute and silly prank to play, and if any of us had known a disaster like this was even a possibility we definitely would have gone with another idea.
> 
> Getting more personal here, I'm honestly really upset that things transpired this way.  I know I have collectibles that mean a great deal to me and that I put a lot of effort into obtaining, and the fact that this happened is completely lame.  I don't mean to complain or be a downer, but I'll miss a few of my collectibles terribly and at this point I'm just hoping for a miracle that somehow restores everything.  This really just sucks.
> 
> I definitely apologize on behalf of everyone.  We didn't mean for this to happen and I promise we'll do everything we can to make it right.



its ok oblivia, we thank you guys for all this!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

Time to spam and lag the forums with bee movie lineups

Thank you mods


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I wish this was a joke, guys.  I realize it must seem that way since it's April Fool's day and everything, but we really did have a serious issue with the database when attempting to revert the collectibles and every image we had saved was wiped, and something (we don't know precisely what as of yet) broke to the point where we're getting an error when we try to repair or upload anything.  We thought the fleas would be a cute and silly prank to play, and if any of us had known a disaster like this was even a possibility we definitely would have gone with another idea.



lesson: don't mess with fleas

also, probably create a backup in case **** goes wrong


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 2, 2017)

GG, staff, GG...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Who was the biggest April Fool?

[ ] Jeremy
[ ] Jer
[ ] Jubs
[ ] Us
[ ] Oblivia??????


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I wish this was a joke, guys.  I realize it must seem that way since it's April Fool's day and everything, but we really did have a serious issue with the database when attempting to revert the collectibles and every image we had saved was wiped, and something (we don't know precisely what as of yet) broke to the point where we're getting an error when we try to repair or upload anything.  We thought the fleas would be a cute and silly prank to play, and if any of us had known a disaster like this was even a possibility we definitely would have gone with another idea.
> 
> Getting more personal here, I'm honestly really upset that things transpired this way.  I know I have collectibles that mean a great deal to me and that I put a lot of effort into obtaining, and the fact that this happened is completely lame.  I don't mean to complain or be a downer, but I'll miss a few of my collectibles terribly and at this point I'm just hoping for a miracle that somehow restores everything.  This really just sucks.
> 
> I definitely apologize on behalf of everyone.  We didn't mean for this to happen and I promise we'll do everything we can to make it right.



It's okay, don't be so hard on yourselves! We all know you're all doing your best and it's appreciated. <3


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> Who was the biggest April Fool?
> 
> [ ] Jeremy
> [ ] Jer
> ...



The real fools were the friends we made along the way


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> can we change this banner
> 
> 
> 
> to this



I didn't do **** man. It's not my fault.

Quite frankly, this is all Oblivia and Jeremy's fault. I thought having some fleas raining down the forum would be funny sure, but ****ing with people's hard-earned collectibles for a silly prank seemed way too dangerous. I warned them not to do it in case we ****ed something up like this, but they did it anyway and here we are now. :| I wouldn't normally make a post like this, team spirit, professionalism and everything, but I can't make myself stay silent about this. Look, I get mistakes happen sometimes, but what a colossal ****-up guys. What if we can't fix everything and some people loose their items forever? I've been on this site for over a decade and half of that working on the Shop and collectibles of the forum.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> I didn't do **** man. It's not my fault.
> 
> Quite frankly, this is all Oblivia and Jeremy's fault. I thought having some fleas raining down the forum would be funny sure, but ****ing with people's hard-earned collectibles for a silly prank seemed way too dangerous. I warned them not to do it in case we ****ed something up like this, but they did it anyway and here we are now. :| I wouldn't normally make a post like this, team spirit, professionalism and everything, but I can't make myself stay silent about this. Look, I get mistakes happen sometimes, but what a colossal ****-up guys. What if we can't fix everything and some people loose their items forever? I've been on this site for over a decade and half of that working on the Shop and collectibles of the forum.



wait, I thought you were Jeremy's Doppio to his Diavolo, but now I'm not so sure.....


also lmao @ the tone of the last bit of this post

frustrated Justin is pretty hilariously great, turns out


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

i think this has gone on for long enough, i disabled my meme cakes, but remember what occurred here today (or dont thats probs better hahaha) this is what happens when you provoke the flea nation, happy april 1st everyone ;}


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2017)

I still don't believe it ^_^ It isn't midnight where I'm from, so April Fools isn't over yet. Besides, I don't believe that the mods would start actually pointing fingers at each other. Sillies  <3


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i think this has gone on for long enough, i disabled my meme cakes, but remember what occurred here today (or dont thats probs better hahaha) this is what happens when you provoke the flea nation, happy april 1st everyone ;}



same! gn everybody i turned my cakes off and im gonna make some fries and go to bed gn everyone lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 2, 2017)

Seriously, what a way to end April Fools' Day! I get that this is an actual issue and all, but I can't stop myself from laughing! This really made my day.

All jokes aside, I'm very sorry for the people who have to spend extra time cleaning up when that time could be spent somewhere more needed (although this seems like a top-priority ordeal, right now) and I hope that this issue is resolved relatively easily and swiftly.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

4/1/17: the day TBT's administration went up in shambles


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> I didn't do **** man. It's not my fault.
> 
> Quite frankly, this is all Oblivia and Jeremy's fault. I thought having some fleas raining down the forum would be funny sure, but ****ing with people's hard-earned collectibles for a silly prank seemed way too dangerous. I warned them not to do it in case we ****ed something up like this, but they did it anyway and here we are now. :| I wouldn't normally make a post like this, team spirit, professionalism and everything, but I can't make myself stay silent about this. Look, I get mistakes happen sometimes, but what a colossal ****-up guys. What if we can't fix everything and some people loose their items forever? I've been on this site for over a decade and half of that working on the Shop and collectibles of the forum.



Justin, please.  You're taking things way too far and it's not fair that you're acting like you've never had a bad idea or made a mistake at any point in your life.  All of us have worked hard on this forum and if I would have known for a SECOND things would end up like this I OBVIOUSLY wouldn't have suggested anything relating to screwing with the collectibles.  I already feel bad enough and throwing me under the bus in public is only making me feel worse, not to mention it doesn't help the situation at all.

Can you please reply to my Kiks or talk to me in Discord instead of going about things like this?  I already apologized and don't know what more I can do here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Seriously, what a way to end April Fools' Day! I get that this is an actual issue and all, but I can't stop myself from laughing! This really made my day.



same tbh, though I recovered the violets and linked them to a site that can maybe get any other things not on the page gyro linked

SO I FEEL I'VE CONTRIBUTED ENOUGH TO NOW JUST GO INTO ENDLESS JOKE-MOCKERY


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2017)

Admin dudes and dudette, I totally knew something like this would happen at some point, so I prepared a contingency plan months ago-- I got your backs!!

here you go-- the new default collectibles display for every member of the Bell Tree Forums:







Once the membership receives these, they won't even care about the vanished collectibles and youThunder won't have to spend a gazillion hours re-creating everything!! problem solved, forum fixed, you're heroes again!!
I request only one small favor in return-- a pink Kirby egg this Easter...


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

MOM DAD PLEASE DON'T FIGHT


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 2, 2017)

has there ever been a better time


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> Admin dudes and dudette, I totally knew something like this would happen at some point, so I prepared a contingency plan months ago-- I got your backs!!
> 
> here you go-- the new default collectibles display for every member of the Bell Tree Forums:
> 
> ...



omg, of course you'd be the one to come through with the weird doll XD


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm probably too trusting, but somehow this doesn't feel like this was a prank. everything I write from here on in is assuming this is real.

I'm here, looking at my ruined collectibles, thinking of the time I spent collecting them and the wonderful people I bought/traded with, and all the bells I was saving in collectible form to accrue interest, and I'm not worried about the collectibles at all. I'm worried about the site as a whole. 

I feel that, if this is true, then TBT is in shambles. I would like to point out that the forum time is no longer April 1st. Something about this just doesn't feel right, and it worries me that this site might be crumbling as we speak. Justin openly cussing out Jeremy just adds to my apprehension. 

When I think about the year I've spent on this forum and the wonderful people I've met, I realize how upset I would be if this forum vanished. I've met so many lovely people, I could never mention them all, but here's a few that come to mind: Licorice, Pandapples, The Pennifer, LambdaDelta, Bone Baby/Petey Pirhana, King Dorado, Xanarcah, kirbystarship, and so many others. Every one of you guys matters to me and I love the fact that we have an open forum to interact with and communicate with. I love every single one of you guys, even some of you that I've disagreed with in the past. being an introvert in a pretty remote county, I don't have a lot of friends. And this forum has injected my life with such a blissful camaraderie that I hope it survives for years to come.

If this is actually a prank after all, I'm going to look like a fool. but that's a chance I'm willing to take. I needed to get that off my chest. there's not one member on this site that I've met that I don't care about.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't tell if Jubs swearing makes me think it's a joke more or if it just upsets me


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

idea: people with fruit collectibles get the choice to upgrade to perfect fruits if they so wish, to make up for this **** up


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Justin, please.  You're taking things way too far and it's not fair that you're acting like you've never had a bad idea or made a mistake at any point in your life.  All of us have worked hard on this forum and if I would have known for a SECOND things would end up like this I OBVIOUSLY wouldn't have suggested anything relating to screwing with the collectibles.  I already feel bad enough and throwing me under the bus in public is only making me feel worse, not to mention it doesn't help the situation at all.
> 
> Can you please reply to my Kiks or talk to me in Discord instead of going about things like this?  I already apologized and don't know what more I can do here.



Okay fine I've had bad ideas before, sure I've covered the entire forum in Shrek imagery before and I was that ******* who thought it would be a good idea to start an Easter event (what a mistake), but I've never ****ed up people's collectibles. You guys didn't think that maybe replacing everyone's items with fleas could cause some problems later? You just don't mess with this stuff, it's simply irresponsible when we have everyone depending on us. There's a time for jokes and this went too far. I hope the users who spent years of their lives working hard to earn their collectibles and taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> I didn't do **** man. It's not my fault.
> 
> Quite frankly, this is all Oblivia and Jeremy's fault. I thought having some fleas raining down the forum would be funny sure, but ****ing with people's hard-earned collectibles for a silly prank seemed way too dangerous. I warned them not to do it in case we ****ed something up like this, but they did it anyway and here we are now. :| I wouldn't normally make a post like this, team spirit, professionalism and everything, but I can't make myself stay silent about this. Look, I get mistakes happen sometimes, but what a colossal ****-up guys. What if we can't fix everything and some people loose their items forever? I've been on this site for over a decade and half of that working on the Shop and collectibles of the forum.



I'm fine with anything you do on site as long as I have my apples, my birthstones (in the order of September to August), my tulips, and all the add-ons (including the avatar height extension and not including the group add-on). I don't care about the other collectibles I own.

And I don't care who's fault it is. What you did wrong was that you threw Oblivia and Jeremy under a bus. That's all you did that I don't approve of. But if you want to know who I blame for the damage towards our collectibles, it's the fleas fault. Not yours, not Jeremy's, not Oblivia's, not any staff member. It's the fleas. They ruined the site.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

lesson: don't put pixels above family


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> and taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.



Ok issa joke


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

the mori(s) didnt mean much to me anyway


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.



Okay yeah this line just seals the deal. Way too over the top, the joke's over now.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 2, 2017)

my collectibles made me a somebody.... and now i'm nothing


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is for real or not at the moment, but I think it's disrespectful to keep calling it a joke if it actually isn't. That would just make the mods feel even worse


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> my collectibles made me a somebody.... and now i'm nothing



But you still have your paper toads.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> my collectibles made me a somebody.... and now i'm nothing



you're nothing but a worthy toad

a toadsworthy, if you will


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 2, 2017)

Well played fleas *clap*


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> I'm not sure if this is for real or not at the moment, but I think it's disrespectful to keep calling it a joke if it actually isn't. That would just make the mods feel even worse



I vaguely remember a copypasta making fun of the overdramatic collectible hoarding crowd from KarlaKGB that was something along the lines about "i can't do these events for collectibles what about my family" or something like that.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

mfw i actually felt really bad for jubs with that first post thx empathy








Aronthaer said:


> I'm not sure if this is for real or not at the moment, but I think it's disrespectful to keep calling it a joke if it actually isn't. That would just make the mods feel even worse



if it's real justin's ****ing wasted


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> my collectibles made me a somebody.... and now i'm nothing



same, now how will people know i have an unhealthy obsession with plants ;{

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> mfw i actually felt really bad for jubs with that first post thx empathy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm i think i remember mentioning it was a joke and then being doubted, i wonder by who ;}


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> if it's real justin's ****ing wasted



I mean... stranger things have happened


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2017)

KarlaKGB said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to be given new collectibles like cake and never even know about it. *SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families* that we have to take care of and then to see people cover my sidebar with the same Items. Some of us dont like helping others on here and dont do NICE things, Greed is NICE.





Justin said:


> taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.



But I mean :|


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> hmmm i think i remember mentioning it was a joke and then being doubted, i wonder by who ;}



I thought he was actually upset!!!!! I felt bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> I thought he was actually upset!!!!! I felt bad!!!!!!!



its the internet! theres no room for feels!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Okay yeah this line just seals the deal. Way too over the top, the joke's over now.
> 
> But I mean :|



Well played oath. Nice showing us a connection.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> its the internet! theres no room for feels!!!!



I HAVE ALL THE FEELS


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> I HAVE ALL THE FEELS



I feel ya


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 2, 2017)

the internet has made me a cold, heartless, husk of a being


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> Okay fine I've had bad ideas before, sure I've covered the entire forum in Shrek imagery before and I was that ******* who thought it would be a good idea to start an Easter event (what a mistake), but I've never ****ed up people's collectibles. You guys didn't think that maybe replacing everyone's items with fleas could cause some problems later? You just don't mess with this stuff, it's simply irresponsible when we have everyone depending on us. There's a time for jokes and this went too far. I hope the users who spent years of their lives working hard to earn their collectibles and taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.



Can you please stop acting like I'm the worst person in the world simply because I made a MISTAKE?  I'll admit that I thought it'd be an easy fix since we had done similar things in the past without issue, but obviously one of us screwed something up somewhere and now here we are.  Rather than pointing fingers and acting like we're a couple of cretins, maybe we should all work together to try and fix as much as we can so the restoration process goes smoothly?  Just a suggestion, though you probably won't go along with it since you still won't talk to me outside of bashing me in public.

This is the last time I'm going to reply to you about this.  Either talk to me in private or keep posting to dead air.  I don't care anymore.

To everyone else, I'm sorry things ended up like this.  Justin's correct in that it was likely me who made the mistake when attempting to reformat the inventory, but please believe me when I say I NEVER would have done any of this if I had known what would happen.  I hope you all have a good night and that you don't look at me differently as a result of all this.

I'm sorry.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> the internet has made me a cold, heartless, husk of a being



Buy my dark egg it looks like a hole just like the one where ur heart should be


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

well if this is real, I'm glad staff kept up with April Fool's tradition of making people miserable


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

<<<<<< these are my mori there are many like it but these ones are mine. they are gone now so i am nothing and without me the mori are nothing.

*i am nothing*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Can you please stop acting like I'm the worst person in the world simply because I made a MISTAKE?  I'll admit that I thought it'd be an easy fix since we had done similar things in the past without issue, but obviously one of us screwed something up somewhere and now here we are.  Rather than pointing fingers and acting like we're a couple of cretins, maybe we should all work together to try and fix as much as we can so the restoration process goes smoothly?  Just a suggestion, though you probably won't go along with it since you still won't talk to me outside of bashing me in public.
> 
> This is the last time I'm going to reply to you about this.  Either talk to me in private or keep posting to dead air.  I don't care anymore.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't blame any of you guys. I blame the fleas. They STOLE our collectibles. You admins didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> Okay fine I've had bad ideas before, sure I've covered the entire forum in Shrek imagery before and I was that ******* who thought it would be a good idea to start an Easter event (what a mistake), but I've never ****ed up people's collectibles. You guys didn't think that maybe replacing everyone's items with fleas could cause some problems later? You just don't mess with this stuff, it's simply irresponsible when we have everyone depending on us. There's a time for jokes and this went too far. *I hope the users who spent years of their lives working hard to earn their collectibles and taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.*


What.
How the hell are some little pixels taking away from families.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2017)

I knew those fleas were up to no good.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Chicha said:


> I knew those fleas were up to no good.



What do you mean? Collectibles have plagued this forum since the beginning of time. The fleas have done us a great service, they should be honored for such.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 2, 2017)

Vaati said:


> What do you mean? Collectibles have plagued this forum since the beginning of time. The fleas have done us a great service, they should be honored for such.



collectibles is a new type of c a n c e r


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2017)

Well since it's confirmed that this is real, I really hope the process to fix the collectibles won't be incredibly tough for the staff! The link gyro (I think) provided should help in getting most of the images back


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

This has _got_ to be part of the joke. If so, absolutely genius.

If not, horrible, but Oblivia is absolutely in her right. I don't wanna spill any details, but this wouldn't be the first time a member of staff has been treated unfairly over an accident, so I do hope that this is just a joke!

I couldn't care less about collectibles either way, though. The fleas were fun and life is too short to get upset over things like this. Many forums don't have collectibles at all!

Now be a good Justin and kiss and make up.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Okay yeah this line just seals the deal. Way too over the top, the joke's over now.



Lol! I felt the same way the moment I read that line. Not that I was falling for it in the first place. But that definitely sealed the deal


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Vaati said:


> What do you mean? Collectibles have plagued this forum since the beginning of time. The fleas have done us a great service, they should be honored for such.



The future has shone upon us with its glorious brilliance! The time to seize our destiny and conquer all our fears is now! In ancient times, members rubbed bells together to make collectibles. Then they posted around the forums and traded one another for pixels. After that came the events! In every chapter of our history we've danced with danger, but now it will be different! For the first time in the history of existence we will be delivered from fear! Finally we will escape the prison of our illusions, and the beautiful fleas will embrace us all!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2017)

I mean let's be real if it was real this would've been locked and Justin's first post losing it would've been deleted.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

If the mods and admins are intentionally provoking collectible fans (and every person trying to read certain threads..) at this point, then they must be happy with how the pitchforks are gathering lol.

If they did NOT do this deliberately then this is quite a stressful time for them. In that case, the posts in this thread are real and they clearly have problems beyond a database restoration. Hopefully they're able to work things out (and collectibles are not my big concern there, given this thread).

In any case there's nothing we can do but pick up pitchforks (no thanks), point and laugh (I'm done laughing for now), or wait.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I mean let's be real if it was real this would've been locked and Justin's first post losing it would've been deleted.



Remember when a similar thing happened because of that wonderful idea you had a few Easters ago? If this were real I could see a similar situation going down. Consequences would already be handed out to everybody, the harshest to those who didn't do anything!

So, with that logic alone, I think it's just a laugh.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I mean let's be real if it was real this would've been locked and Justin's first post losing it would've been deleted.



Right there with ya! That's exactly why I don't believe this. It's completely out of character for them to just fight publicly when they hate when that happens and lock threads all the time for that reason. Oh mods, you guys are too good to pull off being bad. <3


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Remember when a similar thing happened because of that wonderful idea you had a few Easters ago? If this were real I could see a similar situation going down. Consequences would already be handed out to everybody, the harshest to those who didn't do anything!
> 
> So, with that logic alone, I think it's just a laugh.



What, that video I made where I fake-deleted the Golden Egg?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2017)

Also the amount of bells they gave to make up for it seems like a joke. Lol, 15? If they're really sorry, I say give us all 2000 bells at least


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Arize said:


> Also the amount of bells they gave to make up for it seems like a joke. Lol, 15? If they're really sorry, I say give us all 2000 bells at least



i didnt even get anything lol (i dont blame them)


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 2, 2017)

remember that time TBT broke, pepperidge farm remembers


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> What, that video I made where I fake-deleted the Golden Egg?



I suppose it's not my business. You'll remember. Not the video.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 2, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Now be a good Justin and kiss and make up.



tina would kill him


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

Sparro said:


> tina would kill him



Ban Justin.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

So I mean for 100 TBT I will redraw all of the icons in MSPaint, just lmk.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I mean for 100 TBT I will redraw all of the icons in MSPaint, just lmk.



i would actually much rather prefer that over the normal mori ;}


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't really tell if you're being serious or not about the collectables


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> I didn't do **** man. It's not my fault.
> 
> Quite frankly, this is all Oblivia and Jeremy's fault. I thought having some fleas raining down the forum would be funny sure, but ****ing with people's hard-earned collectibles for a silly prank seemed way too dangerous. I warned them not to do it in case we ****ed something up like this, but they did it anyway and here we are now. :| I wouldn't normally make a post like this, team spirit, professionalism and everything, but I can't make myself stay silent about this. Look, I get mistakes happen sometimes, but what a colossal ****-up guys. What if we can't fix everything and some people loose their items forever? I've been on this site for over a decade and half of that working on the Shop and collectibles of the forum.



you gave me an infraction for swearing once


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i didnt even get anything lol (i dont blame them)



You have to click the link at the end of the OP to claim the TBT.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i would actually much rather prefer that over the normal mori ;}



only if she writes the japanese characters from memory


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Can you please stop acting like I'm the worst person in the world simply because I made a MISTAKE?  I'll admit that I thought it'd be an easy fix since we had done similar things in the past without issue, but obviously one of us screwed something up somewhere and now here we are.  Rather than pointing fingers and acting like we're a couple of cretins, maybe we should all work together to try and fix as much as we can so the restoration process goes smoothly?  Just a suggestion, though you probably won't go along with it since you still won't talk to me outside of bashing me in public.
> 
> This is the last time I'm going to reply to you about this.  Either talk to me in private or keep posting to dead air.  I don't care anymore.
> 
> ...



I can't believe this. I've been at work all day and I come home and all I want to do is sit in my bed and play Zelda and I log on to see this? What a joke.

Man, I know I've outright said I hate collectibles, but the only collectibles I displayed were ones of sentimental value and that I had memories with, and it's annoying to see that my last 8 years of TBT history have been wiped in some dumb ass prank I didn't even want you to do to being with like wtf fleas falling from the sky isn't even funny.

Have fun trying to moderate a forum with one less staff member. PEACE.

HAHAHA SUCKED IN ****ERS MY WEIRD DOLL IS SAVED


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> You have to click the link at the end of the OP to claim the TBT.


o wew i didnt even see that i was so busy spamming and showing of my movie script sidebar!


LambdaDelta said:


> only if she writes the japanese characters from memory


one day, one day.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

Jake said:


> I can't believe this. I've been at work all day and I come home and all I want to do is sit in my bed and play Zelda and I log on to see this? What a joke.
> 
> Man, I know I've outright said I hate collectibles, but the only collectibles I displayed were ones of sentimental value and that I had memories with, and it's annoying to see that my last 8 years of TBT history have been wiped in some dumb ass prank I didn't even want you to do to being with like wtf fleas falling from the sky isn't even funny.
> 
> ...



I can't take this serious anymore. If this isn't a joke, then I'm sorry otherwise you'll have to do a lot of convincing to make me change my opinion


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2017)

people wouldn't dare sass Oblivia like this if she wore her hair in a femullet.   just sayin'...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Jake said:


> I can't believe this. I've been at work all day and I come home and all I want to do is sit in my bed and play Zelda and I log on to see this? What a joke.
> 
> Man, I know I've outright said I hate collectibles, but the only collectibles I displayed were ones of sentimental value and that I had memories with, and it's annoying to see that my last 8 years of TBT history have been wiped in some dumb ass prank I didn't even want you to do to being with like wtf fleas falling from the sky isn't even funny.
> 
> ...



nice weird doll jake, you ruined the prank!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i would actually much rather prefer that over the normal mori ;}



Here's all the birthstones, you can pay me whenever.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's all the birthstones, you can pay me whenever.



omygosh im crying, thats so adorable


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> only if she writes the japanese characters from memory



That I can't do. But I can do a really poor job recreating them. Which is way better. ;]

I don't know what colors each house was.... but yeah, here's one.




Pay me now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's all the birthstones, you can pay me whenever.



with this size, we could even expand to an 8x3 lineup, with little more space taken


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That I can't do. But I can do a really poor job recreating them. Which is way better. ;]
> 
> I don't know what colors each house was.... but yeah, here's one.
> 
> ...



how do you make these so quick :'}


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> how do you make these so quick :'}



I'm the real MVP.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

seriously though, let's just have kaydeekrunk remake everything

mspaint graphics that look like something from a '90s geocities page>whatever we had before


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's the roses.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's the roses.



youre killing me! i want them all in my sig but it wont let me cram so many in there!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

The production line is in full swing.
TULIPS


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The production line is in full swing.
> TULIPS



you should make hybrids! (hybrid B. pansies!)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...tion-to-replace-the-old-collectibles-graphics


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> you should make hybrids! (hybrid B. pansies!)



I'm only comfortable doing the officially released collectibles for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -









Carns!!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

you should do all the other houses too, so I can expand that portion to it's full amount

colors of your choice, just like the 森


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> you should do all the other houses too, so I can expand that portion to it's full amount
> 
> colors of your choice, just like the 森



They're in the works, all other collectibles can be found in the petition thread from here fourth.


----------



## sej (Apr 2, 2017)

Great joke guys


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> Time to spam and lag the forums with bee movie lineups



seriously y'all better stop

edit: i've joined


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

tbt undercover is the best thing that ever happened to this forum


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 2, 2017)

Good thing I don't buy those things, lol. Would be awful to see a big wall of text in my profile x.x


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

I prefer my line-up this way anyways. Makes people spend more time on my post!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

t
b
h

p
e
o
p
l
e

w
i
t
h

s
u
p
e
r

l
o
n
g

g
i
f
t
e
d

m
e
s
s
a
g
e
s

i
n

t
h
e
i
r

s
i
d
e
b
a
r
s

c
o
u
l
d

j
u
s
t

m
a
s
k

i
t

s
o
m
e

i
f

t
h
e
y

w
a
n
t
e
d

t
o

b
y

t
a
l
k
i
n
g

l
i
k
e

t
h
i
s


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I prefer my line-up this way anyways. Makes people spend more time on my post!



I second this.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh no!! I love the messages on my collectible line up, they were pretty special messages :^(
Anyhoo, if this really isn't a joke, good luck trying to restore back each collectible!! ; 0; (a remake of the collectibles is a nice thought though)


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2017)

Hope this gets fixed soon! Good Luck!

rip eggs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy crap.  I will be extremely upset if I can't get my collectibles back.  So much for the Easter event...


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok, so I'm on mobile now and all the massive messages are being displayed sideways now instead of vertically so I'm actually able to scroll now. Obviously I'm upset that all my hard earned collectibles are gone. But this would all be so much more bearable if it wasn't for that freaking message that goes on forever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Ok, so I'm on mobile now and all the massive messages are being displayed sideways now instead of vertically so I'm actually able to scroll now. Obviously I'm upset that all my hard earned collectibles are gone. But this would all be so much more bearable if it wasn't for that freaking message that goes on forever.



Some people think it's funny but it's really not. Long message collectibles really should be disabled until this issue is fixed.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

I do think this whole thing is a joke still, BUT imo you shouldn't be devastated over your collectiables being gone. Yeah you might be a little annoyed because you did spend time on that. But I mean come on, you walked into this knowing it was virtual, just because they looked cool didn't make them anything more than an useless pixel. It's not like they did this on purpose either lol.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Some people think it's funny but it's really not. Long message collectibles really should be disabled until this issue is fixed.



Exactly. I know they're just joking, but it's literally rendered the forum unusable for me on desktop. I really wish people would show an ounce of consideration and disable them just for the time being.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

lol wait you people actually believe this? im not sure if ppl are serious but you can find all the images by literally just googling tbt collectibles theres no Issue . staff is just being Cool and Special by extending april fools day another day . also if people dislike not being able to read the forum just enable tbt undercover theme at the bottom

http://belltreeforums.wikia.com/wiki/Collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I wish this was a joke, guys.  I realize it must seem that way since it's April Fool's day and everything, but we really did have a serious issue with the database when attempting to revert the collectibles and every image we had saved was wiped, and something (we don't know precisely what as of yet) broke to the point where we're getting an error when we try to repair or upload anything.  We thought the fleas would be a cute and silly prank to play, and if any of us had known a disaster like this was even a possibility we definitely would have gone with another idea.
> 
> Getting more personal here, I'm honestly really upset that things transpired this way.  I know I have collectibles that mean a great deal to me and that I put a lot of effort into obtaining, and the fact that this happened is completely lame.  I don't mean to complain or be a downer, but I'll miss a few of my collectibles terribly and at this point I'm just hoping for a miracle that somehow restores everything.  This really just sucks.
> 
> I definitely apologize on behalf of everyone.  We didn't mean for this to happen and I promise we'll do everything we can to make it right.



I mean you can still see what collectibles you guys had in the sidebar. It's just a matter of getting the images back and putting them where they belong. That's gonna be a real pain.

At least you guys are learning from trial and error. That's a good thing.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 2, 2017)

please tell me this is just another april fools lmao...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

The images are right here: http://belltreeforums.wikia.com/wiki/Collectibles

I think the most difficult part will be to distribute them all back to every single person on the forums. 2,462 active member is a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spear said:


> please tell me this is just another april fools lmao...



tbh I don't know who to believe .-.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The images are right here: http://belltreeforums.wikia.com/wiki/Collectibles
> 
> I think the most difficult part will be to distribute them all back to every single person on the forums. 2,462 active member is a lot.
> 
> ...



And that's just the active members


----------



## Araie (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, well uh, thanks for April Fools, but sorry for all the redistribution you'll have to be doing. I wish you good luck :'D


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> And that's just the ACTIVE members



thats not how it works..,, the images are connected to the collectibles. the collectibles are still there (as you can see by the bee movie scripts) the images are just removed. they literally just have to reupload the images and it will be back to normal. it's like if you removed your icon all your posts would have no icon. but if u added an icon all posts youve made will show that icon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> thats not how it works..,, the images are connected to the collectibles. the collectibles are still there (as you can see by the bee movie scripts) the images are just removed. they literally just have to reupload the images and it will be back to normal. it's like if you removed your icon all your posts would have no icon. but if u added an icon all posts youve made will show that icon



well they make it sound like it would take forever and you make it sound like it would take maybe a week.

Like idek anymore ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> thats not how it works..,, the images are connected to the collectibles. the collectibles are still there (as you can see by the bee movie scripts) the images are just removed. they literally just have to reupload the images and it will be back to normal. it's like if you removed your icon all your posts would have no icon. but if u added an icon all posts youve made will show that icon



That's what I thought it was like but that's not how everyone else is talking it about it lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well they make it sound like it would take forever and you make it sound like it would take maybe a week.
> 
> Like idek anymore ;-;


it's a prank

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> That's what I thought it was like but that's not how everyone else is talking it about it lmao



because people think this is real


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> it's a prank
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know, I don't believe it lmao

I was talking about it hypothetically


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> it's a prank
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If this is real them I'm gonna be mad because I hate being pranked. I don't think it's funny. They're trying to make a big deal out of this and publicly announcing it to tell people that their collectible images are gone, when in reality that probably isn't the case.

Like wth .-.


----------



## made08 (Apr 2, 2017)

THIS IS WHY I HATE APRIL FOOL'S DAY


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh this is still going on?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Oh this is still going on?



Unfortunately


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

also smh @ the mods..,. when i call someone an snnoying egg i get 30 infractions.... mods can have a fist fight in a thread and nothign happens ... they pretend they treat all members as equals but when it actually comes diwb to it they dont care about us normal civilians at all. discustign


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> also smh @ the mods..,. when i call someone an snnoying egg i get 30 infractions.... mods can have a fist fight in a thread and nothign happens ... they pretend they treat all members as equals but when it actually comes diwb to it they dont care about us normal civilians at all. discustign



I'm not trying to be rude but it's probably the drama that springs from you calling someone names not necessarily what you called them. Because who seriously is offended by being called an annoying egg.

Lol I was thinking the same thing though


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 2, 2017)

The joke's on you lol.


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 2, 2017)

Prank or not a prank. That is the question.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> Prank or not a prank. That is the question.



No way


----------



## Jacob (Apr 2, 2017)

If this is a prank, its a really disgusting prank


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm not trying to be rude but it's probably the drama that springs from you calling someone names not necessarily what you called them. Because who seriously is offended by being called an annoying egg.
> 
> Lol I was thinking the same thing though



i have never called anyone an annoying egg but 
theres drama in this thread 2


----------



## Franny (Apr 2, 2017)

To hide the long message collectibles for now, just switch to TBT Undercover or TBT mobile. 
OR at least put a character limit on collectibles, jesus christ. It's not funny.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i have never called anyone an annoying egg but
> theres drama in this thread 2



With all those political threads there's been drama everywhere

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> If this is a prank, its a really disgusting prank



Bit far but alright then


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 2, 2017)

Oi!

Google's got some of the collectible icons!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...asty+cake&tbm=isch&tbs=isz:ex,iszw:28,iszh:28


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

I really hope this is just another joke because the staff wanted to extend April Fool's Day.  I spent a ton of time and TBT collecting them.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh no my pixels are gone


----------



## Jacob (Apr 2, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Bit far but alright then


i was referring to the way the administrators were publicly flaming at each other. Its not really a prank its just bad conduct. I'd understand it if this is all real, but if it's just for a prank than that's just wrong


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2017)

I understand that they're only pixel icons, but that doesn't change the fact that people still put a lot of time and effort into getting them and getting them to display in a proper order. I truly don't believe this is a prank, but if it is it is _not_ a funny one.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

Jacob said:


> i was referring to the way the administrators were publicly flaming at each other. Its not really a prank its just bad conduct. I'd understand it if this is all real, but if it's just for a prank than that's just wrong



Oh okay, well I agree with you there then

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> I understand that they're only pixel icons, but that doesn't change the fact that people still put a lot of time and effort into getting them and getting them to display in a proper order. I truly don't believe this is a prank, but if it is it is _not_ a funny one.



I know and I'm not saying you can't do that. I'm just saying you should have been prepared that something like this could happen. For example if the site gets shut down, what would all that time be for then?


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 2, 2017)

I prefer the fleas tbh. :/


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 2, 2017)

It's a ****ing prank and Justin you are too funny rofl. (They be taking time away from their FAMILIES for this now why you **** up oblivia??) Couldn't be more fake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

BRING BACK REAL WORLD ITEMS PLS.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 2, 2017)

gosh dangit, they still don't have them back
I could've had two kids and a loving wife right now if I hadn't had to match my candies up with my feathers


----------



## Tensu (Apr 2, 2017)

So much for a PG 13 environment ?\_(ツ)_/? 

And that's a bit overboard with the pranks don't you think


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2017)

I hope you can fix this before the Easter Event.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 2, 2017)

Great prank 10/10
*sweats nervously*
(ok but some people's messages on their collectibles are so long it takes me like a full minute to scroll down the page smh)


----------



## Tensu (Apr 2, 2017)

Attention everyone!!! I have prepared for this exact situation. 

I have a saved gallery of about 95% of the collectibles at this glorious link

Behold: http://m.imgur.com/FPwr6dR,E6kJD1w,2h4M8ui,KYFWyEH,crFeLKM

I expect the mods to pay me an reasonable amount of tbt for each pixel and for all members to pay tax to me

This message has been brought to you by TBT's friendly collectible insurance company.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

lmao I feel bad for everyone if this is legit but

we should really be praying for the collectihoes and people obsessed with them LOOOOL this is still too funny tho omg


----------



## Tensu (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> lmao I feel bad for everyone if this is legit but
> 
> we should really be praying for the collectihoes and people obsessed with them LOOOOL this is still too funny tho omg



ur lucky I bought your pink feather ;}


----------



## cornimer (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey how come Jacob's Weird Doll is visible :O


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2017)

Its funny to hear that traded collectibles with a long message have a purpose now.


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2017)

Hmm...
Are the Weird Dolls unaffected?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 2, 2017)

They are pretty magical, it would make sense...


----------



## Espurr (Apr 2, 2017)

"Espurr used COLLECTIBLESORRY"

It's super effective. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Araie (Apr 2, 2017)

I have (almost) all the collectibles as well. ;D

http://imgur.com/a/4dZzA
I'll be updating it throughout the day.
(There's about 124 images by the way, so probably don't open it on mobile)


----------



## Crash (Apr 2, 2017)

oh my god what is happeninG


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2017)

Araie said:


> I have (almost) all the collectibles as well. ;D
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/4dZzA
> (There's about 124 images by the way, so probably don't open it on mobile)


That looks all of them to me.


----------



## Araie (Apr 2, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That looks all of them to me.



Oh, good! I wasn't sure if the Christmas Lights were there or not.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 2, 2017)

This is too good to be true. The collectibles I hate so much all getting blown up in one gigantic **** up and the staff finally showing some personality by *****ing and throwing each other under the bus. If it's just an AFD joke, then at least I got 15 TBT out of it, and if it's not, I'm really going to enjoy the long-term chaos on this site.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> This is too good to be true. The collectibles I hate so much all getting blown up in one gigantic **** up and the staff finally showing some personality by *****ing and throwing each other under the bus. If it's just an AFD joke, then at least I got 15 TBT out of it, and if it's not, I'm really going to enjoy the long-term chaos on this site.



"Some men just wanna watch the world burn."


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> Okay fine I've had bad ideas before, sure I've covered the entire forum in Shrek imagery before and I was that ******* who thought it would be a good idea to start an Easter event (what a mistake), but I've never ****ed up people's collectibles. You guys didn't think that maybe replacing everyone's items with fleas could cause some problems later? You just don't mess with this stuff, it's simply irresponsible when we have everyone depending on us. There's a time for jokes and this went too far. I hope the users who spent years of their lives working hard to earn their collectibles and taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.



Jeez Justin calm down. People make mistakes, you don't have to go all out about it. I already forgave them because even though collectible are kinda cool, they don't really have any meaning to me. Idk if other people feel this way, but it's not something to rant about. It was a mistake, and I'm sure it will be fixed one way or another.

I would be ticked if I were you too but there's no reason to start swearing at the other admins :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 2, 2017)

This must be real , even after the "COLLECTIBLES TAKE FAMILY TIME AWAY" from Justin and even through the Weird Doll is still visible , its April 2nd , the joke should have ended already


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 2, 2017)

guys prank is over it's April 2nd


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 2, 2017)

So are staff applications going to be happening earlier this year when Justin and Jake quit over this and Oblivia takes the fall for this?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> So are staff applications going to be happening earlier this year when Justin and Jake quit over this and Oblivia takes the fall for this?



I really hope Justin doesn't quit. I don't want Jake quitting either. I think he was being overly dramatic over this.

Also, staff retirement doesn't automatically open applications.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 2, 2017)

For people with rather large sidebars, please do us a favor by disabling some of your collectibles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

Taiko said:


> This must be real , even after the "COLLECTIBLES TAKE FAMILY TIME AWAY" from Justin and even through the Weird Doll is still visible , its April 2nd , the joke should have ended already



The joke is over, but the accidental deletion of collectibles is not an April Fool's joke. It's serious, and unintentional. Let's give the staff a break.

I'm also fine with the cancellation of the Easter event and the delay of the TBT Fair (if there is one).


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 2, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> For people with rather large sidebars, please do us a favor by disabling some of your collectibles.



You know those people enjoy taking up an entire page every time they post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> The joke is over, but the accidental deletion of collectibles is not an April Fool's joke. It's serious, and unintentional. Let's give the staff a break.
> 
> I'm also fine with the cancellation of the Easter event and the delay of the TBT Fair (if there is one).



I feel like if it was real, Jeremy would have put in big bold letters that this isn't an AFD joke. I thought the fleas were kind of boring and that this is the real joke. They are just dragging it out because it would be too obvious if they had broken everyone's collectibles on the day of 4/1.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> For people with rather large sidebars, please do us a favor by disabling some of your collectibles.



use tbt undercover mode


also this thread makes me want to die

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> The joke is over, but the accidental deletion of collectibles is not an April Fool's joke. It's serious, and unintentional. Let's give the staff a break.
> 
> I'm also fine with the cancellation of the Easter event and the delay of the TBT Fair (if there is one).



lmao


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 2, 2017)

The Russians hacked our collectibles.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Yall acting like it being April 2nd means anything


Whether the collectibles are actually broken or not who knows but the drama is definitely for the ****s


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

o look they are back what a miracle we got the images back from the void wow god is real praise the lord etc.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

They're back boi


----------

